# Brandungsangeln in Callantsoog



## schneiderall1 (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
war schon mal jemand in Callantsoog oder woanders an der Nordhollandküste.

Möchte das erste Mal Brandungsangeln ausprobieren.
Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, ob ich das auch mit meinen normalen Ruten machen kann oder ob ich unbedingt so ne Riesenrute benötige. Weitere Frage: Kann ich dort auch wie beim Süsswasserfischen mit Kunstködern fischen ??? Ist totales Neuland für mich !!!

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Rob.a.m. (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Callantsoog*

Hallo Marcus,
Brandungsgeschirr sollte es schon sein, die Fische stehen oft weiter draußen.

Mit der Spinnrute, les dich hier mal durch:
http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/pageID_5348947.html

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com
www.wolfsbarsch.com


----------

